# My first time



## ToniTD1490 (Nov 8, 2010)

My first time. I know the video is the worse quality, it is from my cell phone, I know that the engine is no finish still, but I could not resist posting this video, the first run of my first engine. Thanks Bogstandard and other members of the group. I Could not have done it without your help.

ToniTD1490

http://www.youtube.com/v/YqWvAdC3egw?fs


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations Toni  - a good runner Thm:

That's a great feeling seeing one's first engine run; no words can describe it!

Now the bug's bitten, what's next ? 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Toni.
We always remember our first runner.
I would bet you are already thinking about your next engine.
Gail in NM


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations Toni, and I hope the smile lasts a long time.


Bogs


----------



## Maryak (Nov 8, 2010)

Good One Toni, :bow: :bow: :bow:

As others have said the 1st engine is a real milestone. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations Toni!

You're hooked now...


----------

